# Alpha Feng V (FULL)



## camcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

So there is a new Alpha brand cube out called the V-f. I just got it for my store and was examining it and was solving it and lubing it, etc. when I noticed how weird and intricate these pieces seem to be. It has a feeling of a Haiyan's Haiyan cube but also has the speedsolving characteristics of the loved Alpha V. The edges have very small caps and the center caps are very intricate and easy to remove (pictures will be on my store soon). It is actually a pretty good cube and is extremely crispy. I have only done an average of 5 on it and I already feel improvements on both corner cutting and lock ups. The corner cutting right now (factory tensioned) is at about one cubie which isn't bad but not as good as the guhong for example. Lock ups occur during solving because of all of the intricate shapes and designs of the pieces but they are going away as the lubricant works in so that is a good thing. I am keeping this brief and may go back to edit it later but yeah just wanted to tell the people that didn't know about it and give them a brief "review."

EDIT: Pictures are up at the link below!




Buy it at - http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1877143


Review:





Test Solves: Yes it was a penalty......


----------



## splinteh (Oct 26, 2010)

Make a vid.


----------



## camcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

working on it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 26, 2010)

Compare it to your other favorite Alpha Cube as well!


----------



## Johngasm (Oct 27, 2010)

Just ordered it
can't wait for it to come


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Newest-Alpha-V-SV-－-with-the-designer-s-Talk


----------



## pcuber (Oct 27, 2010)

If it locks up less than my Haiyan's Haiyan cube then I might want to get it.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 27, 2010)

AV-SV (A 5-F)


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 27, 2010)

I just ordered it but how do I know if I'm in the giveaway?????????????


----------



## camcuber (Oct 27, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> I just ordered it but how do I know if I'm in the giveaway?????????????


 
It is automatic


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 27, 2010)

Camcuber, would you mind stop giving cubes weird temporary names please? 
I know that you are calling it like that just for now, but it gets annoying when some random noobs 
sees it and starts calling it "The NEW super sealed type XYZ mega fengfeng SV version 3.1415926" cube and post questions
about it that no one coould understand.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 27, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Camcuber, would you mind stop giving cubes weird temporary names please?
> I know that you are calling it like that just for now, but it gets annoying when some random noobs
> sees it and starts calling it "*The NEW super sealed type XYZ mega fengfeng SV version 3.1415926*" cube and post questions
> about it that no one coould understand.


 
THAT I literally rofled.


----------



## camcuber (Oct 27, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Camcuber, would you mind stop giving cubes weird temporary names please?
> I know that you are calling it like that just for now, but it gets annoying when some random noobs
> sees it and starts calling it "The NEW super sealed type XYZ mega fengfeng SV version 3.1415926" cube and post questions
> about it that no one coould understand.


 
I am sorry but this is the name that I was told. I will sell it under the name that I buy it under.


----------



## Winball (Oct 27, 2010)

So how does this compare to the A5? I love the A5, but I hate the Haiyan Haiyan cube.

Same size as A5?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Oct 27, 2010)

are they going to be lubed with lubix yet and can you save me one till you get my cash order


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 28, 2010)

camcuber said:


> I am sorry but this is the name that I was told. I will sell it under the name that I buy it under.


 
Well, if you say so, I have no right to force anyone to use the naming system that I want (it's a stupid idea to me anyway); 
But I just want to let you to know that I think it'd make things a lot simpler if we keep the naming consistant.
New cubers choosing their cube are already dazzled by all these weird, new types and models availabe, and it makes it even
more confusing for them when one cube have like 10+ different names or when the names are misplaced.

-Daniel


----------



## camcuber (Oct 28, 2010)

Winball said:


> So how does this compare to the A5? I love the A5, but I hate the Haiyan Haiyan cube.
> 
> Same size as A5?


 
I think that it is as good as the Alpha V but it has a different feel so it would be unfair to say which is better through text. If you like the Alpha V you'll love this cube!



daniel0731ex said:


> Well, if you say so, I have no right to force anyone to use the naming system that I want (it's a stupid idea to me anyway);
> But I just want to let you to know that I think it'd make things a lot simpler if we keep the naming consistant.
> New cubers choosing their cube are already dazzled by all these weird, new types and models availabe, and it makes it even
> more confusing for them when one cube have like 10+ different names or when the names are misplaced.
> ...


I totally agree with you Daniel, I am just saying that I think that I should call it what Alpha sells it as.



iChanZer0 said:


> are they going to be lubed with lubix yet and can you save me one till you get my cash order


 
Once the first batch is gone, they will be lubed with lubix.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 28, 2010)

camcuber said:


> I totally agree with you Daniel, I am just saying that I think that I should call it what Alpha sells it as.


 
Well, "Alpha V-f" or "Alpha V-SV" is not any different from the name they sells it as, not at all. "Feng" is just a direct (and stupid) translation for the word "sealed" in Chinese. See my explanation in this thread


----------



## iChanZer0 (Oct 29, 2010)

camcuber said:


> Once the first batch is gone, they will be lubed with lubix.


 
is there any way i could pay you a $1 or something to get lubix in it


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 29, 2010)

i ordered one, when will it be shipped out?


----------



## camcuber (Oct 31, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> i ordered one, when will it be shipped out?


 
Hi,
It depends on when you ordered. I shipped all orders Saturday and now am shipping all of them that I got after then on Monday. Thanks for you order and I hope that we can do business again in the future!



iChanZer0 said:


> is there any way i could pay you a $1 or something to get lubix in it


 
It would have to be more than a dollar because of how long it takes but yeah I could do it.



daniel0731ex said:


> Well, "Alpha V-f" of "Alpha V-SV" is not any different from the name they sells it as, not at all. "Feng" is just a direct (and stupid) translation for the word "sealed" in Chinese. See my explanation in this thread


 
Okay, I changed the name. Thanks, I like it when people can back up their statements as you have done.


----------



## radmin (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine was shipped Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 31, 2010)

radmin said:


> Mine was shipped Saturday. Can't wait!


Can i try it out at Dayton?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 31, 2010)

camcuber said:


> Okay, I changed the name. Thanks, I like it when people can back up their statements as you have done.


 
Thanks, I also appeciate your sincerity 
I hope I wasn't being too annoying though


----------



## speedcubie (Oct 31, 2010)

do you think its better than the guhong or the lingyun?


----------



## radmin (Nov 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Can i try it out at Dayton?


 
Sure, I'll have the C III, Edison and Maru there too. All good.


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 1, 2010)

I should have mine tomorrow. It just went through the processing center at the state capitol.


----------



## radmin (Nov 2, 2010)

Received it today. It's awesome. It responded beautifully to Lubix. I'm using it at a comp Saturday.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 2, 2010)

What do YOU prefer, the GuHong compared to the Feng V, and also the AV compared to the Feng V?


----------



## radmin (Nov 2, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> What do YOU prefer, the GuHong compared to the Feng V, and also the AV compared to the Feng V?


 
Who are you asking? They are all good, but different

I prefer Guhong for one hand. It never locks.
For two hand AVF is my new main. For whatever reason I get better times on the AVF with two hand. The size and shape are ideal for my hands.


----------



## number1failure (Nov 3, 2010)

What would a shortened name for this cube be? (So I don't have to always call it by it's full name of the Alpha Feng V) I was thinking either AVF or AFV, but I don't know which one of the two it would be.

P.S. Just ordered one, can't wait to get it!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 3, 2010)

number1failure said:


> What would a shortened name for this cube be? (So I don't have to always call it by it's full name of the Alpha Feng V) I was thinking either AVF or AFV, but I don't know which one of the two it would be.
> 
> P.S. Just ordered one, can't wait to get it!


 
The full name of this cube is Alpha V-f, shortened would be something like A5F or AVF....(doesn't matter)

Where have you ever seen the name "Feng V"?


----------



## souljahsu (Nov 3, 2010)

That looks amazing! Do you think that it's better than the F2 and the GuHong?


----------



## camcuber (Nov 5, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> That looks amazing! Do you think that it's better than the F2 and the GuHong?


 
I think that it could be a main speedcube but it is hard to compare it to those two because they have a very different feel compared to the Alpha V-f


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 5, 2010)

camcuber said:


> I think that it could be a main speedcube but it is hard to compare it to those two because they have a very different feel compared to the Alpha V-f



It's similar to the Alpha V but where the AV sounds "crispy" the AVF has a deeper "crunchy" sound while turning. As far as performance goes it feels smoother than the AV and I have had no issues with lock ups or pops. Your mileage may vary.

Mike


----------



## teller (Nov 7, 2010)

Just got mine today...first impression is crunchy feeling but fast. Very springy. Feels very much like a brand new Haiyan Memory to me, only not quite as forgiving. The corners could use a little sanding.

GuHong is still the fastest cube out there, but this one has a cool feel to it. I suspect it will benefit greatly from some breaking in.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 7, 2010)

teller said:


> GuHong is still the fastest cube out there.


 
hide yo kids
hide yo wife 
cuz the guhong is the fastest out there


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 7, 2010)

The turning is WAYYYYYYY to light. And the center's design doesn't support reverse corner cutting so the lockup is increased.

The flaw is that the spring 'well' is too deep and makes the turning way too light.

Get 6 cheap pens and stole the springs, this works very well.


----------

